# Mexgear still around?



## Tongue37 (Mar 11, 2016)

Been awhile since I been here but looking for a solid domestic...I went through him a few years back..still around?


----------



## brickshthouse79 (May 3, 2016)

Tongue37 said:


> Been awhile since I been here but looking for a solid domestic...I went through him a few years back..still around?



I'm wondering the same.  There was an issue a year or so ago with people not getting their orders.  I read a thread recently that said he made good on those orders and is back.  However, I went to his site and noticed something that didn't smell right - don't want to elaborate since its probably not permitted.  Anyway, I decided not to order until some others confirm he is gtg once again.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

I agree. Always go with your gut..


----------

